# New kitten!



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I decided to add a third cat to the family. I currently have Riot who is 3, Cynder who is 1 (hes technically my sisters cat but we live together) then the new addition is a female Torti Eden! I picked her up Tuesday and she has settled in nice. 

The lady we got her from said she was a premie and she was 12 weeks old. My vet thinks shes 7-9 weeks im not sure who to believe? The lady we got her from was kinda questionable because she said her other litter was all 14 weeks old but two males she claimed was 14 weeks looked more 5-6 months old as they towered over the other kittens. She said the kitten I picked was the only from her litter so I dunno. Anyway, I named her Eden. Shes really attached to people not sure if thats a sign she was bottle fed as the lady said. She weighed 0.9kg (1.9lbs). Shes up to 2lbs 1oz today from Tuesday. My boys just LOVE her. Heres the pics














































At the vet for vaccines and an exam


















The old man has to "inspect" the kitty first


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Eden is a very cute kitten. She looks so scared on the vet's table.

Are you going to separate her from the others when you're not home?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Why would I separate them? She was kept confined at night and when I went out for the first day or so, now she seems okay


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would keep them separated for a week or so, just while you're not home. You never know with a new kitty what could set off one of the other cats, plus your dog could SQUISH her without intending to, until he gets used to how tiny and fragile she is. Plus, kittens get in a lot of small places - and trouble. Personally, I would keep her in a safe place while I'm away from home, just for my own piece of mind.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not to mention that if she gets to playing with the bigger cats they may hurt her without realizing it.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would go with the vet's opinion of her age, especially if the person you adopted her from seems at all questionable. The vet will look at things like her teeth to age her, and in younger kittens like this, that age is going to be pretty accurate. Even if the kitten is stunted, the teeth should reflect the "true" age. (I have a batch right now that are stunted who look several weeks younger than they are, but I know for sure how old they are and their teeth do agree with that, even if their bodies don't.)


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I rarely go out, if I do its for a couple hours. Someones always home to watch them. My dog is careful where he lays and walks. Honestly, im not at all concerned about it. Now, if I have to go out for more then a couple hours I would lock her up in the bathroom.

Yeah the vet said 7-9 weeks and when I told the person what my vet thought she told me he was incorrect because shes 12 weeks and shes small for her age because she was a premie


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute kitten, but is it just me or does it look like male parts on his hiney in the dog pic? Yes, I would go with the vet guesstimate on age. Some people will say and do anything to get you to take a kitten.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Cute kitten, but is it just me or does it look like male parts on his hiney in the dog pic? Yes, I would go with the vet guesstimate on age. Some people will say and do anything to get you to take a kitten.


No its a female for sure. I can tell them apart and the vet checked to. My dog however had male parts haha


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats on Eden! What a sweetie! I loved the picture with your dog inspecting your kitten. It always amazes me how accepting big dogs are of kittens.

The only reason Id sequester a kitten is because I know from experience after experience how much trouble they can get into and not get out of!!! They need to be protected from themselves when your not around to help them!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She is adorable! I love the photobombing going on in one of the pictures by your grey cat! So cute!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I dono, to me she could pass as 12 week. My current batch is 8 weeks and they do not look that big. Does the lady have a date that they were born?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

No, I got more information today though. She said 4 were 3-4 early (they didnt have fur until about 3 weeks after they were born) and 2 of the 4 survived. She got formula from the vet and bottle fed every 2 hours. My vet says 7-9 weeks but she says 12 weeks I dunno what to believe.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you get her from a breeder?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Did you get her from a breeder?


No, shes not from a breeder shes from a lady who found a bunch of strays and took them into her care


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm just curious how she new when the Queen was due. If she wasn't there and didn't witness the mating she really can't say when they were due. She was just guessing by how big they were or how the kittens appeared when they were born... which means she's not positive. Just a thought.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, she said she wasnt positive but her vet saw them and saw them as soon as they were born. Im assuming this was her vets guess. She said they were hairless....so how early could that possible be? Im just worried about her lungs and heart being fully developed, my vet said everything sounded fine. She goes back for her last set of vaccines beginning of July, she just had one set Tuesday


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's a gorgeous little thing. I'm sure you'll have many wonderful years with her.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

she's adorable. i'd just split the difference and call it 8 weeks. in the grand scheme of things, a couple of weeks won't matter. just pick a day you like and make it her birthday.

I've gotten three kittens over time to introduce to grown cats, never had a problem but it was always one on one. the first one i left in a carrier when i was gone until i had her a couple of months, but she was already six months old when i got her and my other cat was sooooooooo chill. 

the only one i left in the carrier for a longer time was the one i got three years ago. i wasn't concerned about the older female because she had already met a kitten, but that one had grown up and he used to make faces in pictures just like squeeker LOL (me me, don't forget about me, i'm here too. just in case you forgot.). then after the kitten got to be 6-8 months, he started beating up baci! i bet sometimes baci wishes i had left _him _in the carrier when i left.

i don't have a dog but i do have several friends with dogs and cats, and accidents happen sometimes with kittens, so i'd definitely keep them separate when no one is there. i'd keep a close eye until she's several months older, just because kittens can be so spazz.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is going to be striking when she grows up. Regardless of her age I am glad that she has settled in so nicely with your crew.


----------



## Demetri (Jun 19, 2013)

squeekers said:


>


wow so funny and beautiful )


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

She's adorable she looks like my Shiba who ran out the door and we were never able to find her  She was colored just like this.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, she looks like my Miss Baby when she was little. She has grown up to be a diva so my fingers are crossed for you.


----------

